# Hana Modz 30w



## VapeSnow

I does anybody have a Hana modz 30w and how is it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zodiac

@Cape vaping supplies has one. I tried it and its awesome


----------



## Stroodlepuff

#Sickastits

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow

Stroodlepuff said:


> #Sickastits


#Sickastits?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev

Now all you Electric mod users are getting close to what us Mech fiends have enjoyed for ages....


----------



## VapeSnow

Does Cape vaping sell them? I want to get one like now? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Dont you sell it @JakesSA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keeganvaper

Vape king as stock 
r1100


----------



## RoSsIkId

Bought mine today at VK.

Cant vape at 30w yet as im waiting for my vcs5 to come into SA. So still on 1.2ohm and 15watts.

Yes its
#sickastits times twice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JakesSA

I can get some, pm me if you are interested.


----------



## Imthiaz Khan

hehehe rip's favourite words


----------



## RoSsIkId

@VapeSnow you in joburg. Pop in at vk before they sold out


----------



## VapeSnow

Im in cpt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoSsIkId

They do deliver


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@VapeSnow I have the 20w and it's awesome... Still not used up to 20w yet as that's very hi. cruising at 12-15w. Very smooth piece of machinery and vapes like a demon.


----------



## VapeSnow

How much do they ask. @RoSslkld


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff

VapeSnow said:


> How much do they ask. @RoSslkld
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
R95.00

Free for orders over R1500.00


----------



## VapeSnow

Thx Zeki. Im getting me one. What Atomizer u have on yours!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Cool. Then ill put some juices with it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

I'm usung the Kayfun 3.1 at 1ohms


----------



## eviltoy

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/new-retailer.3164/#post-72068


----------



## VapeSnow

Will this work good on there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeSnow

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

very well


----------



## VapeSnow

@eviltoy THX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RoSsIkId

The bug has bitten


----------



## Mklops

Any clue of who has stock of the cana mod? I think I'm starting to develop an itch that needs scratching..

@ Stroodlepuff any clue of an rough eta of your guys stock coming in again, got some points that I have I'd prefer cashing in on if it's in the near future


----------



## Andre

Mklops said:


> Any clue of who has stock of the cana mod? I think I'm starting to develop an itch that needs scratching..
> 
> @ Stroodlepuff any clue of an rough eta of your guys stock coming in again, got some points that I have I'd prefer cashing in on if it's in the near future


http://vapemob.co.za/product/dna-30/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike

Or wait a couple of days to get this

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/pre-orders/products/dna-30w-box-mod-pre-order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff

Mklops said:


> Any clue of who has stock of the cana mod? I think I'm starting to develop an itch that needs scratching..
> 
> @ Stroodlepuff any clue of an rough eta of your guys stock coming in again, got some points that I have I'd prefer cashing in on if it's in the near future


 
Ordered and paid for yesterday they should be here in 2 weeks


----------



## AlanWalsh

how much is it? i'd like to buy one,too.


----------



## Chop007

@VapeSnow We have stock here at VapeMOB, the price is R1499, 00. It comes with a Sony VTC4 battery, a beautiful carry pouch and a usb. We are also right here in CapeTown. Come on through if you have a gap, you can check out the device first hand and see which RBA, atomizer etc etc fits beautifully. I will explain all the technicallities and capabillities of this AWESOME device. Nice choice by the way, it is the one electronic mod I would choose over a mech mod. Anytime you have a gap, we are always ready to serve.


----------



## 360twin

One thing that puzzles me about this Mod; the door to access the battery compartment is held in place with two tiny screws. To change the battery you therefore have to remove these screws, and then replace them on completion. An 18650 battery lasts me nearly one day, therefore I would be doing this at the very least every day - just how long will these last under these conditions?

Sure, you can charge the battery in place through the micro USB port, but doesn't this defeat the point of having a removable battery in the first place? And just how long does it take to charge this way? An obvious solution would be to have two, but this effectively doubles the price.

IMO this is a legacy of the original design not having a removable battery, but why the hell couldn't they have just changed the door to use a magnetic lock like a Reo instead?

Good looking Mod with a major design flaw that could so easily have been corrected.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

@360twin i am currently using only the one battery efest 2500 35A. It takes about 4hours to charge so i leave it over night. Once i get the vtc 5 battery ill rotate once a week to give them a propper charge in the nitecore. Just dont lose the screws. Or try replace when having a few dops

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre

360twin said:


> One thing that puzzles me about this Mod; the door to access the battery compartment is held in place with two tiny screws. To change the battery you therefore have to remove these screws, and then replace them on completion. An 18650 battery lasts me nearly one day, therefore I would be doing this at the very least every day - just how long will these last under these conditions?
> 
> Sure, you can charge the battery in place through the micro USB port, but doesn't this defeat the point of having a removable battery in the first place? And just how long does it take to charge this way? An obvious solution would be to have two, but this effectively doubles the price.
> 
> IMO this is a legacy of the original design not having a removable battery, but why the hell couldn't they have just changed the door to use a magnetic lock like a Reo instead?
> 
> Good looking Mod with a major design flaw that could so easily have been corrected.


I agree, if this is your only mod those screws can be a pita. And they will eventually strip. Charging takes some time for the mod uses the battery quite effectively, down to 3.1 V, and the internal charger is not as powerful as the likes of good dedicated chargers. Fortunately the battery lasts quite long. With a 3100 mAh it easily lasts the day and you can charge at sleep time. Hopefully they will correct this with the next version.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat

and it doesn't help if you use a standard charger - i've used the itaste vv charger on it twice and the red LED is still on after 5 hours.
if only they had used M3 screws instead of M1.6. i found that i had to use a bit of force to tighten them, because the plate was slightly loose. So, the screws and the screwdriver are going to gradually get distorted.
...i wonder whether it would be possible to put magnets.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RoSsIkId

@Cat i had that thought when i opend it the 1st time


----------



## Zodiac

I prefer the screws over the magnets, every time i take my Reo out of my pocket, then the door comes off. But perhaps my jeans are too tight, lol 

I think using the Hana like a MVP is cool, just plug it in, and never open it. I always just saw the ability to open the device and replace or change batteries as a bonus

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nooby

Zodiac said:


> I prefer the screws over the magnets, every time i take my Reo out of my pocket, then the door comes off. But perhaps my jeans are too tight, lol
> 
> I think using the Hana like a MVP is cool, just plug it in, and never open it. I always just saw the ability to open the device and replace or change batteries as a bonus


 
I agree with both opinions.. both are right.. but the fact is, this Hana mod just works, and it works damn well. I'm really enjoying it more than my nemesis mod. Actually I think it is way better.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cat

Zodiac said:


> I prefer the screws over the magnets, every time i take my Reo out of my pocket, then the door comes off. But perhaps my jeans are too tight, lol


 
i think that's because it only has magnets at the top corners - iirc. 

The Hana Modz case, the only place to put magnets would be where the screw holes are, top and bottom centre. The screw hole places would have to be cut down and magnets stuck on, and the screw holes in the lid would have to be drilled out so that magnets could be stuck there. Not worth it. i would rather look at changing the screws to M2 or 2.5. Depending on how much material is there. (i don't feel like taking mine off to look now.) _Allen screws. _
Time to get good micro screwdrivers. The cheapo screwdriver is half the problem.


----------



## Chop007

360twin said:


> One thing that puzzles me about this Mod; the door to access the battery compartment is held in place with two tiny screws. To change the battery you therefore have to remove these screws, and then replace them on completion. An 18650 battery lasts me nearly one day, therefore I would be doing this at the very least every day - just how long will these last under these conditions?
> 
> Sure, you can charge the battery in place through the micro USB port, but doesn't this defeat the point of having a removable battery in the first place? And just how long does it take to charge this way? An obvious solution would be to have two, but this effectively doubles the price.
> 
> IMO this is a legacy of the original design not having a removable battery, but why the hell couldn't they have just changed the door to use a magnetic lock like a Reo instead?
> 
> Good looking Mod with a major design flaw that could so easily have been corrected.


I completely agree with your statement, however, I think at the rate electronic mods are evolving it will not be long before this is accomplished. It is a small hassle for 30 Watts of awesomeness. Unscrewing 2 screws in the Hana and unscrewing a mech mod to put a battery in takes 10 seconds to accomplish, it does not concern me at this stage. You are however correct and to make it perfect, a magnetic door would be super cool.


----------



## keeganvaper

I had the cana mod for 2 days now .. 
It lasts me half a day with chain vaping on a 2100mah efest which is good ... @360twin the charging time is actually very quick than a normal i2 charger ..this is the best mod i ever invested in ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## devdev

People have done a magnet mod to the Cana in states already

From this thread on Reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...rning_dont_leave_a_battery_in_your_hana_modz/




Here are the link to the images of the finished item:











Guy sourced magnets from here:

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=D32-N52

Pretty sure I have seen nearly identical magnets on Fasttech

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## devdev

Sadly I found this thread last night, because my Cana has started $(%@#ng out badly.

If I screw the atomiser on (does not matter which one) then it picks it up. I press the fire button, and let go, and it keeps firing. It does not stop until I get the "too hot" warning, and the only way to stop it is to unscrew the atomiser.

Chinese rubbish? Very possibly. Going to see if I can strip it down and work out what the issue is. 

These effin clones, they actually just land up costing more in frustration and annoyance than the original device

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

devdev said:


> Sadly I found this thread last night, because my Cana has started $(%@#ng out badly.
> 
> If I screw the atomiser on (does not matter which one) then it picks it up. I press the fire button, and let go, and it keeps firing. It does not stop until I get the "too hot" warning, and the only way to stop it is to unscrew the atomiser.
> 
> Chinese rubbish? Very possibly. Going to see if I can strip it down and work out what the issue is.
> 
> These effin clones, they actually just land up costing more in frustration and annoyance than the original device



Sorry to hear boet, not something I would like to have found out after already buying this Cana. Is this 1 of the first issues surfacing now? Anyone else have any issues? Is it not your switch maybe?


----------



## Tom

devdev said:


> Sadly I found this thread last night, because my Cana has started $(%@#ng out badly.
> 
> If I screw the atomiser on (does not matter which one) then it picks it up. I press the fire button, and let go, and it keeps firing. It does not stop until I get the "too hot" warning, and the only way to stop it is to unscrew the atomiser.
> 
> Chinese rubbish? Very possibly. Going to see if I can strip it down and work out what the issue is.
> 
> These effin clones, they actually just land up costing more in frustration and annoyance than the original device


Yeah. I also think that clones are not worth it.... however, if one is not sure about a device in general its great for testing it out. Like with my Hana clone, its still all good, but I know now that I enjoy the device and the next big upgrade will be some hi powered authentic one. As soon as I found something in the region of 50W...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

devdev said:


> Guy sourced magnets from here:
> http://www.kjmagnetics.com/proddetail.asp?prod=D32-N52
> Pretty sure I have seen nearly identical magnets on Fasttech


 
*i hope so. *i just spent lot of time picking magnets, just to find that they won't ship USPS. (i dunno why, it seems ok according to the shipping info.) Been through this before, i remember...somewhere, maybe K&J.) i want to try smaller magnets. 3/16" diameter is 4.5mm, 1/8" depth/height is 3mm. at least the magnets on the lid could be flatter, like 1/16".


----------



## devdev

try these @Cat 

http://www.fasttech.com/category/2130/neodymium-magnets


----------



## Cat

Thanks. Done. With slightly upgraded shipping. i'll see what could fit. ...i wish i had a spare lid.


----------



## devdev

I would guess the space limitation will actually be on the device side and not that much on the lid side. The lid seems to have lots of space.

I am jealous, partly because my Cana is a paperweight, and second because I have wanted to order tons of magnets from FT for ages. Just to have, no apparent reason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cat

Yes,...lid looks like 5mm dept, if the magnets can go in the cut-out next to the screw hole. The bottom hole on the case has no material on one side of the screw hole, less than 1mm on the other side. :-/ it's not so clear what that guy did. 
iirc, i couldn't get M1.6 countersunk Allens - i'd be happy to have better screws - maybe i should search ebay, for another supplier. 

So i charged the battery on an RC charger, assembled the Aerotank Mega after washing it - didn't dry long, just about an hour after boiling water... nothing...SHORTED.  Got to try a new coil head now.


----------



## MarkK

devdev said:


> I would guess the space limitation will actually be on the device side and not that much on the lid side. The lid seems to have lots of space.
> 
> I am jealous, partly because my Cana is a paperweight, and second because I have wanted to order tons of magnets from FT for ages. Just to have, no apparent reason


 
Buy a sx350 chip with me and chef guest in a month and you can just rip the fake chip in there out and have 50w upgradeable to 100w with a download


----------



## Nooby

Is the screen size the same as the 1 currently in the Cana? What is the price?


----------



## devdev

MarkK said:


> Buy a sx350 chip with me and chef guest in a month and you can just rip the fake chip in there out and have 50w upgradeable to 100w with a download


 
i am going to be swapping my Cana out under warranty @MarkK, I was eyeing my SX350 chip earlier, but I have other plans for it and need the Cana in working order

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK

Nooby said:


> Is the screen size the same as the 1 currently in the Cana? What is the price?


yes its the same thing just more features


----------



## andro

Is it dangerous to use it when the ohm meter flashes?


----------



## Gazzacpt

andro said:


> Is it dangerous to use it when the ohm meter flashes?


Afaik the ohm meter flashes when the coil resistance you are using cannot be regulated to the power you have set the mod to. It will just dump straight battery voltatage to the atty therefore not a regulated vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

andro said:


> Is it dangerous to use it when the ohm meter flashes?



Not at all, it just means that it will be unable to provide a low enough power output to be power regulating (as per instruction page)


----------



## andro

Thanks


----------



## Nooby

Gazzacpt said:


> Afaik the ohm meter flashes when the coil resistance you are using cannot be regulated to the power you have set the mod to. It will just dump straight battery voltatage to the atty therefore not a regulated vape.



My question though, what will be longer battery life? Regulated at 4volts (as per manual) on a 1ohm, or 10 watts unregulated? Sorry if it doesn't make sense lol..


----------



## Andre

Nooby said:


> My question though, what will be longer battery life? Regulated at 4volts (as per manual) on a 1ohm, or 10 watts unregulated? Sorry if it doesn't make sense lol..





andro said:


> Is it dangerous to use it when the ohm meter flashes?


 
As I understand it, the minimum output voltage of this mod is 4 volts. So, if you ohms flashes it is just telling you you are in fact vaping at 4 volts and not at the wattage you have set. The wattage you have set it too low so it will instead use the minimum wattage required for 4 volts, which is dependant on you coil resistance. Here is a table I have drawn up to show what your coil resistance must be if you have a specific minimum wattage in mind:

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## andro

Andre said:


> As I understand it, the minimum output voltage of this mod is 4 volts. So, if you ohms flashes it is just telling you you are in fact vaping at 4 volts and not at the wattage you have set. The wattage you have set it too low so it will instead use the minimum wattage required for 4 volts, which is dependant on you coil resistance. Here is a table I have drawn up to show what your coil resistance must be if you have a specific minimum wattage in mind:


That exactly what mine was doing . O.8 ribbon coil and i was trying at 16 w . At 20 it stopped. Does exist a maximum as well? Like this chart but the other way round?


----------



## Andre

andro said:


> That exactly what mine was doing . O.8 ribbon coil and i was trying at 16 w . At 20 it stopped. Does exist a maximum as well? Like this chart but the other way round?


Yes, maximum output is 8.3 volts.


----------



## Tom

i use 1.5 ohm coils in the Hana Mini. No need for anything else; this way i can use it on the SVD as well, when the battery is flat

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Nooby

Nice explanation @Andre.. makes sense. So either way it will still be regulated? Or what? 



Andre said:


> As I understand it, the minimum output voltage of this mod is 4 volts. So, if you ohms flashes it is just telling you you are in fact vaping at 4 volts and not at the wattage you have set. The wattage you have set it too low so it will instead use the minimum wattage required for 4 volts, which is dependant on you coil resistance. Here is a table I have drawn up to show what your coil resistance must be if you have a specific minimum wattage in mind:


----------



## Nooby

Tom said:


> i use 1.5 ohm coils in the Hana Mini. No need for anything else; this way i can use it on the SVD as well, when the battery is flat



Does it still fire immediately @ 1.5 ohms?


----------



## Tom

Nooby said:


> Does it still fire immediately @ 1.5 ohms?


there is a slight delay on the first firing....no problem, as soon as I take the mod I will press fire. By the time I want to vape its more then ready

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

